# لمن يريد التعارف "لقد انتقلت للعمل بالرياض"



## ksmksam (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
لقد انتقلت للعمل بالسعوديه منطقة الرياض واريد ان استغل خبرتي وان اتعرف على اصدقاءجدد في مكان عملي بالرياض
واستطيع تقديم خدماتي في المواضيع التاليه
- صيانة الماكنات cnc بانواعها 
- تدريب artcam
- استخدام تقني 3d scanner


----------



## hamada.. (24 يناير 2013)

بالتوفيق اخي ربنا يزيدك من العلم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بك في المملكة وفقك الله


----------



## islamCe (25 يناير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك اخي الكريم فيما تسعي اليه


----------



## ksmksam (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## yousf (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اننى موجود الرياض واحتاج الى تدريب على الارت كام كيف اتصل بك


----------



## a_negm500 (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
مرحبا بك فى السعودية.. وأتمنى لك التوفيق
ولكن لدى سؤال هل تعمل فى مبيعات المكائن ولا فى قسم إنتاج المكائن . ما هو عملك بالتحديد ؟


----------



## ksmksam (17 يونيو 2013)

في مجال صيانة الماكنات واعمل مع احد اكبر وكلاء الماكنات بالسعوديه وانا موجود بفرع الرياضوكالات الشركه في مجال الالمنيوم والحديد والخشب والزجاجوعندي خبره خاصه في مجال 3d scanner


----------



## أبو عروبه (20 يونيو 2013)

أهلا وسهلا بك اخي في بلدك الثاني 
كيف يمكنني التواصل معك ؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## أبو عروبه (20 يونيو 2013)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد انتقلت للعمل بالسعوديه منطقة الرياض واريد ان استغل خبرتي وان اتعرف على اصدقاءجدد في مكان عملي بالرياض
> واستطيع تقديم خدماتي في المواضيع التاليه
> - صيانة الماكنات cnc بانواعها
> ...





أريد معلومات عن صيانة الماكنات cnc ؟؟


----------



## أبو عروبه (21 يونيو 2013)

عااااااااااجل 

كيف يمكنني التواصل معك .........؟


----------



## أبو عروبه (21 يونيو 2013)

وفقك الله لكل خير بإنتظارك


----------



## abo_slaim (22 يونيو 2013)

اهلا وسهلا بك بين اهلك واخوانك في مملكة الخير
اتمنى وادعو الله لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmad3141 (21 يوليو 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmad3141 (21 يوليو 2013)

Could you help in 3d designs???


----------



## عبدالسلام السلطان (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى المساعدة على تصليح ماكنة خراطة مبرمجة نوع النظام fagor 8055 في حال الامكانية نتواصل با>ن الله


----------



## mrgreeb (26 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
اريد ان اتواصل معك شكرا لك


----------



## ahmyyan (18 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو مراستلي
[email protected]


----------



## al-seraj10 (26 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا ليت نتواصل [email protected] انا في الرياض


----------



## al-seraj10 (26 يناير 2014)

عاجل جدا يا ليت تتواصل معي


----------



## علي الصغيرات (28 يناير 2014)

ارجو التوصل معي


----------



## azaharna (18 فبراير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد انتقلت للعمل بالسعوديه منطقة الرياض واريد ان استغل خبرتي وان اتعرف على اصدقاءجدد في مكان عملي بالرياض
> واستطيع تقديم خدماتي في المواضيع التاليه
> - صيانة الماكنات cnc بانواعها
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم بالتوفيق ان شالله


----------



## farsmmm (1 مارس 2014)

هنا في المملكة العربيه السعوديه ارزاق لاحصر لها شغل مخك وتجيب ذهب دوله غنيه في كل شي والله يوفقك


----------

